
RockChisel – new minimal docsite generator - mpdehaan2
http://rockchisel.com
======
mpdehaan2
Hi folks, I'm Michael DeHaan, and you may remember me from making Ansible.

I know there are a lot of doc frameworks out there but I wanted an easier one,
one that allowed me to use HTML and template things with Jinja2, but mostly
stay out of my way.

This one requires no RST, no Markdown, and still supports custom themes.
Syntax highlighting with Prism.js is built in, and accessed with some Jinja2
macros.

I have at least two projects to write docs for using RockChisel in the next
few months, so this is going to get a lot of use. Definitely could use some
CSS help, new ideas, and all of that, so if you are interested, stop by the
community page on the docs for how to get involved.

